# New Bucks Arena Plan (press conference @ 10:30)



## Kreutz35

the Bucks have announced that they will be holding a press conference at 10:30 am on Wednesday, April 8 to announce plans for a new arena. The arena will be located in the Park East lot directly north of the BMO Harris Bradley Center, where the Bucks currently play. 



> The arena was produced by a design team led by Kansas City-based Populous, which has a worldwide practice and has designed 15 NBA or NHL arenas.
> 
> In addition to the proposed Milwaukee arena, the firm is working on arenas in Las Vegas and Quebec City, Canada.
> 
> The design team also includes HNTB, an infrastructure solutions firm with an office in Milwaukee, and Eppstein Uhen, a well-known local architectural firm that was involved in the design of Miller Park.
> 
> Together, the three were hired in February to design a sports and entertainment complex in Milwaukee.
> 
> For several weeks, the renderings of what the arena could look like have been shown to various groups, individuals and team owners. Sources say the arena design has been well-received and is "futuristic looking."
> 
> Members of the design team were not available for comment. But sources say the designers, working closely with Bucks' owners, worked to produce a design that evokes the state's natural beauty and Milwaukee's rich heritage of industry and craftsmen.
> 
> With a rendering now in the public domain and more details of potential development expected to be rolled out this week, the Bucks' efforts to get an arena financing plan would give elected officials both in Madison and Milwaukee more information to work with.


Much more information on the new Milwaukee arena and surrounding area development can be found here: http://www.jsonline.com/news/milwau...ena-package-b99477026z1-298990901.html?ipad=y


----------



## Kreutz35

If you look at the location of the new arena on Google Maps and zoom in enough, the name "Harley Davidson Arena" pops up. Could this be the sponsor of the new Milwaukee arena? It does coincide with HD not renewing their sponsorship with Miller Park for this season.


----------



## roux

So awesome... Welcome to the 21st century Milwaukee!


----------



## Kreutz35




----------



## Kreutz35




----------



## Kreutz35




----------



## Porn Player

It looks amazing. That top viewing deck with the green tinge could be a real thing of beauty.


----------



## Kreutz35

The idea is to build a full entertainment district based around the new arena. The full plan (including the arena as well as surrounding entertainment district amenities like restaurants, hotels, etc.) will take 10-12 years in phases. Assumedly, the arena itself would be one of the first phases. Once the new arena is finished, the BMO Harris Bradley Center will be torn down to create area for more development.

The entertainment area will also house a new, state-of-the-art practice facility for the Bucks.


----------



## Kreutz35

The arena itself is estimated to cost $500 million, while the surrounding development and entertainment district will cost an additional $500 million.


----------



## Bubbles

Can't like this enough.


----------



## roux

Milwaukee's downtown definitely needs a shit in the arm and this is just that. I'm so glad that most local politicians regardless of party recognize that this is needed to keep Milwaukee a major American city.


----------



## Kreutz35

This will be a HUGE change in that area of the city. For comparison's sake, here's what the site currently looks like:


----------



## Kreutz35

And a top down view:


----------



## Porn Player

roux said:


> Milwaukee's downtown definitely needs a shit in the arm and this is just that.


:rofl:


----------



## roux

Porn Player said:


> :rofl:


Ha.. I have a hard time typing on my phone. I'm gonna leave it though.


----------



## RollWithEm

Kreutz35 said:


>


Speaking as a modeling industry professional, that is one top notch rendering. They are taking this very seriously.


----------



## ATLien

RollWithEm said:


> Speaking as a modeling industry professional, that is one top notch rendering. They are taking this very seriously.


----------

